# Soundkarte kann nicht erkannt werden!



## stain (29. April 2007)

Ich habe vor Kurzem meine Soundkarte gewechselt.
Ich ahbe jetzt also 2 Stück in meinem PC.
Jetzt will ich jedoch gerne wieder die alte in Gebrauch nehmen, aber es funktioniert nicht... 
Sie ist auf dem Motherboard intigriert. Deshalb ist auch ein Treiber auf der CD enthalten. Wenn ich diesen nun installiere, kann ich trotzdem nur Sounds über die alte Karte hören, obwohl ich den Treiber davon deinstalliert habe!

Bitte helft mir!

Edit:
Hier ist der Bericht von Everest über meine Soundkarten:

```
Windows Audio 
      
  Gerät         Identifizierung   Gerätebeschreibung  
  midi-in.0     0001 0067        MPU-401  
  midi-out.0   0001 0066        Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth  
  midi-out.1   0001 0066        MPU-401  
  mixer.0       0001 0068       C-Media Wave Device  
  wave-in.0    0001 0065        C-Media Wave Device  
  wave-out.0  0001 0064        C-Media Wave Device  


PCI / PnP Audio 

  Gerätebeschreibung                   Typ  
  C-Media CMI8738/C3DX Audio Device   PCI
```
Ich habe in einem Forum gelesen, man müsse vielleicht im Bios ändern?


----------



## PC Heini (29. April 2007)

Grüss Dich

Ja, schau mal im Bios nach, obs da ne Option zum aktivieren gibt. Ansonsten im Gerätemanager nachsehen und Soundkarte aktivieren.

Viel Glück


----------



## stain (29. April 2007)

Im GeräteManager steht nur die alte Soundkarte.
Ich schaue dann mal im Bios nach...


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (11. Mai 2007)

Ja das musst du aufjedefall im BIOS schauen hatte ich vor 2Tagen mit mer GraKa
im BIOS musst du nämlich dann meistens die Standard wieder wählen

kann eigendlich nur daran liegen


----------



## maxiw (14. Mai 2007)

Ja, auf jeden Fall den Standart im BIOS wählen und vllt. den Treiber vom Motherboard nochmal aktualisieren.
Kann gut sein, dass du das im abgesicherten Modus machen musst.
Einfach beim starten des PC's F8 drücken und dann den Treiber komplett runterschmeißen und wieder drauf machen. 
Das ist immer besser, wie einfach drüber zu installieren.

Gruß maxiw


----------



## PC Heini (14. Mai 2007)

Na, wie siehts denn aus?
Schon lange nichts mehr gehöhrt von Dir.
Wäre als nett, wenn wir, und auch andere, ein Resultat bekämen das weiterhelfen tut.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

